# OLD ENGLISH BATH SALT?



## hemihampton (Aug 12, 2012)

I checked the search & could not find any info. I found a Old English Bath Salts bottle in a 1920's dump. This dump was near Mt Clemens Michigan & in the late 1800's & early 1900's Mt Clemens was famous for Hot Water Springs & Bath Houses. Could this bottle be related to these Bath Houses or Hot Springs? Anybody else ever see one of these or know anything about it? Is it rare or worth anything? THANKS, LEON.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 13, 2012)

Whatever you do, Leon, don't smoke any... [8D]




From.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 13, 2012)

YEAH, Theres been a few bad incedents here in Detroit on the news with Kids Smoking Bath Salts bought in Gas Stations & then going crazy.


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Aug 13, 2012)

Just had a meeting about that stuff. In one instance a guy had an internal body temp of 111. Pretty much cooked his azz from the inside. I've dealt with the synthetic weed on medical calls and I've seen that stuff make people breathe funny, sweat bullets, and go totally paranoid. Much more dangerous than the non synthetic sort of weed. It's bad when the illegal stuff has fewer side effects than the store bought stuff.


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 13, 2012)

One of my gradeschool chums has started his own film company, and he called me up out of the blue after no interaction in 8 years.

 Wanted to consult with me about a new movie he's working on, involving "Bath Salt Zombies" haha. Wanted to make sure the chemistry/physical properties/pharmacological treatments were realistic. []

 In my line of work I come across sources for these chemicals (MDPV, Mephedrone, Methylone etc.) all the time, and when you can buy the stuff at 2 or 3 bucks a gram, and resell it at 20 bucks per _half gram_ at gas stations, it is easy to see why so many people have been distributing the garbage.

 I thought about it; guy at the convenience store said that he pays 14 each wholesale for the 500mg containers he sells for 20. I could make a killing, but am more than clever enough to make my money ethically.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 13, 2012)

> One of my gradeschool chums has started his own film company, and he called me up out of the blue after no interaction in 8 years.
> 
> Wanted to consult with me about a new movie he's working on, involving "Bath Salt Zombies" haha. Wanted to make sure the chemistry/physical properties/pharmacological treatments were realistic.  []


 
 Hey Plumby,

 Yer ole shoolmate is right there on the edge of the truth stranger than fiction stuff of modern life. How'd the chemistry fit the 'crime'? Lobby cards ripped from the headlines of today...






 Was it "bath saltz," whatever that may be in this day & age, or better living for cannibal's through chemistry, or what?


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 13, 2012)

Uhm, for once I really am not following you here Surf. []

 The setting for the movie is a high-school prom, and the "villain" vaporizes about a half kilo of a mix of MDPV and Mephedrone (the 2 most insidious of the common "bath salt" chems) in the locked school gymnasium. 

 Chaos ensues, and only the brilliant loner hero can figure out how to cure the "zombies" fast enough to avert a disastrous cannibalistic orgy.

 His overall vision for it is pretty darn funny. My minor purpose is merely as a consultant to ensure plausible realism.



> Was it "bath saltz," whatever that may be in this day & age, or better living for cannibal's through chemistry, or what?


 
 Wut? []


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 13, 2012)

[8D] Surf is talking about an attack on a person who had his face halfe eaten bitten off by a crazy person who might have been on bath salts maybe?????


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 13, 2012)

Oh, well yeah then, that wacko was most likely on MDPV; methylenedioxypyrovalerone, a close chemical relative to MDMA/ecstasy but with pretty much only stimulant effects. Prolonged use will pretty much fry one's brain and cause severe psychosis. It is very very nasty and unforgiving stuff.

 I believe that the frightening case mtfdfire22 was talking about where the body temp went up to 111 degrees was due more or less to 
 MDPV being a dopamine and norepinephrine reuptake inhibitor causing a "flood" of those neurotransmitters in the synapses. 

 Bath salts are pretty retarded. []


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey Stephen,

 I wuz semi following the Face Eating Monster from Miami story. All the early news reports pointed the finger at "Bath Salts." Now, I'm a semi old dude, and I said, "Self, what the hell is this 'Bath Saltz." Being a member of the Turn On, Tune In, Drop Out League, I figgered it was some sorta synthetic dope. Sorry "MDPV and Mephedrone" might as well be Serbian.






 Later reports on the Miami Face Eater, variously pointed fingers at pot, Voodoo, and assorted urban myths. Mario Cuomo has Banned Them in Brooklyn. So I'm confused, "Bath Salts" never made my list at the gas station. 

 Is it basically some sorta synthetic Khat?


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Is it basically some sorta synthetic Khat?


 
 Hey, not bad for a semi-old dude! []

 Methylone, or methylenedioxymethyl*cathinone*, is an analog of MDMA but the amphetamine group is replaced with cathinone; the stimulant sought by the devoted chewers of the leaf. Methylone, however, is considerably less dangerous or evil relative to some of the other chems currently or recently sold as "bath salts".

 And if you were wondering, "bath salts" is just a silly way to skirt regulations on materials intended to be ingested. Like the fake pot being "incense" or "potpourri", or the synthetic cannibinoid chemicals being called "bonsai fertilizer", or unopened bottles of Remy Martin Louis XIII cognac being sold for "the collector value of the bottle alone, not the contents..." []


----------



## AlexD (Aug 15, 2012)

Very interesting! Someone may want it, with all the bath salts mayhem lately []


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 15, 2012)

We got a little off track


----------

